# Daniel Tosh (from Tosh.0) has social anxiety!?



## CoreyX

http://www.omg-facts.com/view/Facts/34514
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Tosh#Personal_life
And OCD.

That's amazing, I would have ever thought. I guess it can be overcome in a spectacular way. Pretty inspiring. Do you know any other celebrities that suffer from SA?


----------



## josh23

Wow, that's amazing...


----------



## Lateralus

You've gotta be kidding, he's one of the last people in the world I would've suspected of having SA.


----------



## Oscar7

I heard about this. I find it crazy! He looks super comfortable doing his show and stand up comedy. And he loves getting nearly naked on TV. XD Or fully naked, sometimes....


----------



## Classified

> Daniel Tosh has said he plans to end his career on his 38th birthday, May 29, 2013. He has said he will do this by committing suicide (assumed jokingly) or retiring to the beach.[17][18] He keeps a countdown clock on his website, DanielTosh.com, that gives the number of days, minutes, and seconds until his 38th birthday which is when "Daniel's Groundhog Day Ends,"


I love it.

You can get over social anxiety if you pretend to act (you aren't yourself, you are a character on TV). Just like on the Internet, I am not myself. As for nudity, he is German, they don't have the problems we have with nudity.
It also helps if you pre-write your jokes, and can edit stuff out.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Well, one can suffer from social anxiety and still function alright in that type of career, without it being obvious. 
It's only when it stops you from living your life that it becomes social anxiety _disorder_.


----------



## rdrr

*Here is the quote from the article:

Where did you start performing comedy?*
In Orlando, when I was in college. The initial experience wasn't reassuring to say the least. I've always had a social anxiety. I'm not a huge fan of speaking in front of people, but there was something about comedy.

No, he doesnt. People these days tend to throw around the words "social anxiety' to describe any sort of social situation where anxiety is prevalent. Everyone has these anxieties. We just are afflicted by them A LOT worse. Not being able to get up and perform in front of a crowd is called stage fright.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Comedy is his passion, that's why he performs it like it don't matter. I have social anxiety. But put me on a court playing basketball, and it don't matter how big the arena, or how many people are there I will perform like there is nothing wrong with me. Passion is a lovely thing to have, and when embraced, even more lovely.


----------



## enpyre

i don't particularily like his style of humor, but if it's true then much respect to him.
an inspiration of sorts for me, as it's kind of been a goal of mine to get on stage one day and try standup.

although, like some people are saying, true social anxiety and a quick wit like he has are generally considered to be mutually exclusive, they don't go together. So it may not be completely accurate.


----------



## CoreyX

rdrr said:


> *Here is the quote from the article:
> 
> Where did you start performing comedy?*
> In Orlando, when I was in college. The initial experience wasn't reassuring to say the least. I've always had a social anxiety. I'm not a huge fan of speaking in front of people, but there was something about comedy.
> 
> No, he doesnt. People these days tend to throw around the words "social anxiety' to describe any sort of social situation where anxiety is prevalent. Everyone has these anxieties. We just are afflicted by them A LOT worse. Not being able to get up and perform in front of a crowd is called stage fright.


That's a good point. Pretty much everyone has social anxiety to some degree or another.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

rdrr said:


> *Here is the quote from the article:
> 
> Where did you start performing comedy?*
> In Orlando, when I was in college. The initial experience wasn't reassuring to say the least. I've always had a social anxiety. I'm not a huge fan of speaking in front of people, but there was something about comedy.
> 
> No, he doesnt. People these days tend to throw around the words "social anxiety' to describe any sort of social situation where anxiety is prevalent. Everyone has these anxieties. We just are afflicted by them A LOT worse. Not being able to get up and perform in front of a crowd is called stage fright.


this


----------



## rgrwng

So maybe that is why he stands in place a lot on his show. i do not hitnk i have seem him move on Tosh.0 .


----------



## Aphexfan

Yea thats always been somewhat surprising! But who honestly knows...I mean how many interviews has this guy done? Extremely little if any :b


----------



## rawrguy

Everyone has social anxiety to an extent. It is having social anxiety disorder or social phobia that makes life debilitating.


----------



## Cam1

He doesn't have *SAD*. Everyone has *SA* to some extent. To me it doesn't sound like he had SAD at all.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Borophyll said:


> People like to throw words around.


^Same thing I was thinking. Shoot me if I'm wrong.


----------



## girlyone1

rdrr said:


> *Here is the quote from the article:
> 
> Where did you start performing comedy?*
> In Orlando, when I was in college. The initial experience wasn't reassuring to say the least. I've always had a social anxiety. I'm not a huge fan of speaking in front of people, but there was something about comedy.
> 
> No, he doesnt. People these days tend to throw around the words "social anxiety' to describe any sort of social situation where anxiety is prevalent. Everyone has these anxieties. We just are afflicted by them A LOT worse. Not being able to get up and perform in front of a crowd is called stage fright.


This all day. People say things like "I am so bipolar." just because they had a mood swing or something.

I think in this case he meant exactly what he said social anxiety but not the disorder. I'm sure he has some sort of anxiety when he has to get in front of large crowds and speak. So he said social anxiety.

But if he really has the disorder then wow to him, hes a good actor.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.beyondshynessandsocialan...y-sufferer-how-he-uses-it-to-to-great-effect/


----------



## Boreir

Yes I know it is hard to believe, but he is not the only one.

Daniel Tosh social anxiety :O


----------



## millenniumman75

Yeah, interesting!


----------



## Rollergirl6

I once met a comedian who was very funny and outgoing on stage and in a children's show but very shy and calm in real life. I think some people with SA can "pretend" to be extravert or they just let things go when they're in certain circumstances.


----------

